# Well, this is awkward!



## Rude Rudi (18/7/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## craigb (18/7/17)

Must have been a crappy experience. 
Or was it a sh1tty flavour

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (19/7/17)

One question: How? or better yet, WHY?! WTF?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/7/17)

Hmmm, I guess like the lightbulb, cucumber, coke bottle guys out there, he probably slipped and fell on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (20/7/17)

Cant afford the VooPoo Drag? No problem... convert an old eGo with 1 simple step.

That guys face though, looks like he has no regrets. "Look Ma, I'm famous"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

